# Fierce Lion?



## Blue Tick (Jul 26, 2007)

I want a lion like this!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cBfl0-cC3o&mode=related&search=


----------



## jsup (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet & scary.


----------



## christiana (Jul 26, 2007)

Reminds me of Satan and his wiles; just one quick unsuspecting move and we're gone, totally entrapped. No chance that I would want such 'affection'! Whew! Shudder!


----------

